# First Litter in a Long Time...



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It took me a long time to get mice again 'properly' after I lost my first stud... but I finally gave in and got some mice a few weeks ago at the big Harrogate show, and got my backside in gear and joined the NMC too.

One of my new does gave birth this evening, 7 babies, so far as I can tell (If i still have the knack) its 4 bucks and 3 does. This is a tricolour litter.

No pics yet, since prawn porn is strictly forboden :lol: But will put some up later on when markings and fur comes through.

Hopefully i should have more litters in the next week or so too!

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hurrah, congratulations


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Yay! Yes, keep the prawn porn to a minimum.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry I might be missing an inside joke here =P Why cant we show photos of pinkies?


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

It's a silly thing. I love mice in their "birthday suit" too.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

One of my friends likes to inform me _exactly_ what she thinks the little hairless things look like.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

can't wait for photos!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, they are four days old now and looking a bit more interesting... LOL!!










I took out the two smallest, they were literally half the size, and both bucks.

I am very happy with these bubs, nice and healthy, and getting fat!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

They are looking good!  Wont be long before you have a nice full mousery


----------

